# Free Youtube app. for I-pad 2



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Are there any free Free Youtube app. for I-pad 2 to play the videos from
youtube ?

If so, what is the name of the app. and where to download ?

Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont know about iPad 2 but iPad and iPhone come with an app built into the device. I would think it would be the same but not sure.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

All iOS devices come with YouTube built in, I believe.


----------

